# Cycling after abortion



## bifrost (Jul 2, 2012)

i checked threads and didn’t see any reference to my situation. 

One of my does aborted 7 days ago. She was only three weeks pregnant. I’d like to know what I can expect from her in regards to cycling more this year. I have lute and thought about giving her a shot so I can be sure when she is in heat, because I’d really still like to breed her this year. However, I don’t know if there is a waiting time following a miscarriage. I don’t want to endanger her health. Thanks. 
Meg
Bifrost Farms


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What are you seeing that makes you think she aborted? At only 3 weeks I'd expect her to just resorb the fetus and go back into heat normally without really seeing any discharge. Maybe just a skipped heat.

The question would be why she lost the pregnancy?

A hit from another doe?

Nutrition?

Infection?


----------



## bifrost (Jul 2, 2012)

The vet said she was healthy as a horse. No idea. She began bleeding and had a bloody discharge for about four days. We assumed she aborted. She was not acting like she was in heat and the bucks weren't interested in her. 

All my girls get alfalfa/grass hay, chaffehay, and lespedeza pellets. ACV in water. Minerals and kelp free choise.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Was she three months or three weeks along?


----------



## bifrost (Jul 2, 2012)

Two to three weeks.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

How old is the doe? Has she had kids before?

I'd be concerned something was going on for there to be that much blood. Is there anyway she was further along than you thought?


----------



## bifrost (Jul 2, 2012)

She has successfully kidded three times prior. She is five years old. It wasn’t a lot of blood. Mostly a discharge. My research told me that it can take several days for them to totally get cleaned out. 

I only had the buck here for two weeks and he has been gone from the property for two weeks, so she couldn’t have been very far along. She never stopped eating, poop was normal and she remained engaged with the rest of the herd. She might have gotten butted but I really don’t think it was a deficiency of any type. I could be wrong. She’s over it now and I mostly wanted to know if I could still breed her again this year. Thanks.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

bifrost said:


> i checked threads and didn't see any reference to my situation.
> 
> One of my does aborted 7 days ago. She was only three weeks pregnant. I'd like to know what I can expect from her in regards to cycling more this year. I have lute and thought about giving her a shot so I can be sure when she is in heat, because I'd really still like to breed her this year. However, I don't know if there is a waiting time following a miscarriage. I don't want to endanger her health. Thanks.
> Meg
> Bifrost Farms


Actually I posted an almost identical thread the other day xD my doe aborted and came into season the very next day. I also had a month or two pregnant girl abort and she was jumped a week or two later (though she didn't catch). Does this girl of yours have an obvious season normally?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Being that early in the pregnancy, go ahead and rebreed.


----------



## bifrost (Jul 2, 2012)

She hasn’t shown any sign of being in heat since she aborted, but then she’s not terribly obvious normally. I can usually tell, but not as obvious as some others. 

Would it be okay to give her lute to make sure she cycles again this season?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

bifrost said:


> She hasn't shown any sign of being in heat since she aborted, but then she's not terribly obvious normally. I can usually tell, but not as obvious as some others.
> 
> Would it be okay to give her lute to make sure she cycles again this season?


 I can't imagine there'd be a problem. Babies are already gone do what's the worst it could do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Lute usually works 2 weeks after I give it.


----------

